# Possible nose cancer again.



## IKE (Sep 7, 2018)

Because of my past history with skin cancer (Basal Cell) I go every 90 days to my dermatologist for a checkup and he always, always finds three or more places that either need to be froze or removed surgically.

Yesterday he froze two places on my forehead and one on my shoulder that looked to be pre-basal cell to him and then he got out the bright light and his magnifying glass and said, "Ike I know you don't want to hear this but I see a place on your nose that we need to have a biopsy done".

He's been in the business long enough that he KNOWS when it's cancer just by looking so even though the results won't be back for five working days him and I both know what the results are going to be and then I'll end up getting referred to a specialist that is not only a dermatologist but also does reconstruction.

I had two nose cancer removal surgeries a couple of years ago (spaced a month or two apart) and basically the procedure is remove the cancer and then remove tissue from behind the ear to repair / graft to the area where the cancer was removed.....when I leave the office I've got a big ol' bandage and stitches on both my ear and nose then wait two weeks for the stitches to be removed.  

I've been down this road several times before so I'm not going to waste my time by crossing my fingers and hoping that the biopsy results will be negative next week....I'm still dealing with the dizziness from the late July concussion but I pretty much know what's in store for me again on the nose cancer removal.

  Below is a link to the old thread from 2015 / 2016 for those that may want to read it.

*"I urge everyone to at least once a year have a full body checkup by a competent dermatologist !"



https://www.seniorforums.com/showth...e-skin-cancer/page3?highlight=Nose+basal+cell
*


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 7, 2018)

Ike I remember that post. So sorry you're going through this again and still feel dizzy! I hope it goes quickly and smoothly and not too much pain later. Keep us posted. :love_heart:


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 7, 2018)

What a horrible situation for you to be in AGAIN, Ike... I can't think how upset you must be despite having gone through this procedure before, or maybe because of it..  

I can only wish you the best possible outcome, and that is for it to be removed in the least possible painful way, and for you not to be too much more scarred by it.. 

I'm sure everyone will be willing you on and wishing you well...


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 7, 2018)

You know what needs to be done. Best of luck for a positive outcome this time around.
You have my sympathies for your tribulations but try to look positively at the situation.
They have found it and there is something that can be done. Two pluses IMO.


----------



## IKE (Sep 11, 2018)

The biopsy results came back and my dermatologist called about an hour ago......it's definitely cancer.

He's going to forward the test results and pictures he took of the area after he did the biopsy to the removal / reconstruction doc I had last time and they'll call me and let me know when to come in.

I know one thing, if they keep on cutting stuff off my beak I'm going to end up looking like a pug.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 11, 2018)

Awwww! But we like pugs. nthego:
Sorry you’re going through this IKE.


----------



## C'est Moi (Sep 11, 2018)

Sorry to hear it, Ike.   I hope the procedure will be fairly easy for you.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 11, 2018)

Sorry you have to go through this again Ike, but you'll fight through this! We're with you.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 11, 2018)

awwww bloody hell... what a bummer, so sorry IKE... are you scared this time?


----------



## hearlady (Sep 11, 2018)

Sorry Ike that you have to go down that road again.


----------



## dkay (Sep 11, 2018)

So sorry, I do hope all goes well for you


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 11, 2018)

I hope the surgery goes well and also the reconstruction and you make a quick recovery.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 11, 2018)

Sorry, best wishes.


----------



## terry123 (Sep 11, 2018)

Sending prayers and thoughts to you, Ike. You got this!!


----------



## IKE (Sep 12, 2018)

Thanks for the well wishes and support everyone it's really appreciated.

Hopefully the doc that is going to do the procedure will call today with my appointment date.....I'm certainly not looking forward to it but I am wanting it to be done and over with.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 12, 2018)

IKE said:


> Thanks for the well wishes and support everyone it's really appreciated.
> 
> Hopefully the doc that is going to do the procedure will call today with my appointment date.....I'm certainly not looking forward to it but I am wanting it to be done and over with.


Been there done that!! Twice!! Cheek and neck!!


----------



## IKE (Sep 12, 2018)

They called for my appointment and it's basically a month away.....7:15 a.m. Thursday Oct. 11th.

Maybe by then some of the dizziness from my concussion will have gone away.


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Sep 12, 2018)

I am sorry you have to go through this again, dear IKE 
I hope the surgery will go well.
Wishes for your fast recovery!


----------



## IKE (Oct 11, 2018)

Well today is the day.......it's 5:30 a.m. and it's about time to start getting ready and make the 40 minute trip north for my 7:15 appointment.

See y'all later.


----------



## HazyDavey (Oct 11, 2018)

Good Luck IKE..


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Oct 11, 2018)

I will keep my fingers crossed for you , dear IKE !
:wave:


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 11, 2018)

Ike, you'll be in my thoughts today!


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 11, 2018)

You'll be there now Ike...  I can only wish you the very best outcome and the very least pain...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 11, 2018)

Wishing you a speedy recovery..
.
I hate facial surgery!!.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 11, 2018)

Keeping a good thought for you, Ike.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 11, 2018)

Sad you're having to go through this again, will be thinking of you Ike, hoping it's not too bad, good luck.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 11, 2018)

Ike, it should be over now. Hope you're resting comfortably and not in pain. Hoping for the best result!


----------



## IKE (Oct 11, 2018)

Things didn't turn out well at all.

Using the MOHS procedure (very thin slices) the doctor I went to had to remove cancerous tissue three times to get all the cancer......deadening injections, thin slice, send to lab wait for one hour for results....deadening injections thin slice, send to lab wait one hour for results etc.





When the last slice showed to be clean of cancer he explained that since the hole was now so big, deep and the wall of my nostril was so thin that he was going to refer me to a Plastic / Reconstruction Surgeon that does nothing but work on faces (after surgeries, accidents etc) for the repair.

I got in to see the new doctor a couple of hours later and he said because of the size and depth of the wound and location that the only repair he recommends is to remove cartilage from the inside of my nose (septum ?) and graft it to the wound and then make a incision to the left of center at the top of my nose (basically between my eyes) aprox. 1 1/2" straight down towards the tip of my nose, peel the skin back away from my nose and stretch the flap of skin tight over the graft and sew it in place.....he said that I'd probably only end up with a thin 1 1/2" line scar to the left of center from the top of my nose down to the wound / graft and a little scaring at the wound site.

The surgery is out patient but can't be done in his office so I'll have to be admitted to the hospital, wheeled into a operating room, given IV sedation, have the surgery done and then lie in the recovery room till my head clears enough to be able to go home.

Right now I've got a gaping hole in the side of my nose that is to be kept clean and redressed twice daily till my surgery at 6:45 a.m. on the 24th of this month.....thirteen days from now.

Of course the bright side to all of this is that I am going to be able to keep my nose.

I'm beginning to think that the old saying, "if it weren't for bad luck I wouldn't have any luck at all" was made with me in mind.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 11, 2018)

Sorry to hear that...


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 11, 2018)

oh Ike, what an ordeal and to have yet another one ahead! I feel for you. But so relieved you made it through this and the cancer was removed!

I know it's hard for you to feel triumphant right now, but you will. You will.

My prayers are for you to go through the repair without fear and with success!


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 11, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> oh Ike, what an ordeal and to have yet another one ahead! I feel for you. But so relieved you made it through this and the cancer was removed!
> 
> I know it's hard for you to feel triumphant right now, but you will. You will.
> 
> My prayers are for you to go through the repair without fear and with success!



I woulda wrote this


don't have to now


----------



## Linda W. (Oct 11, 2018)

Wishing you luck! I've had five, all basal skin cancer. At least the weather has been less sunny since August, with all the rain and cloud cover. The sun is not my friend.


----------



## IKE (Oct 12, 2018)

The doc that is going to work on me the 24th told me that after the surgery he didn't want me doing diddly squat but sit in a recliner for ten days.....total rest to ensure that the graft takes hold I reckon.

Anyway, I recalled a few minutes ago that I'm scheduled for jury duty on the 29th so I just called the County Clerks office and explained what was going on.

Given the fact that I've heard a lot of people try to get out of jury duty I told her that I could provide my doctors name and number or the hospital name and number to verify what I was telling her and she said she didn't need it......I'm rescheduled for April 1, 2019.

If I'd have showed up on the 29th I'm pretty sure they'd have released me anyway......they probably wouldn't have wanted me sitting in the jury box with my face all bandaged up like a damn mummy anyway.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 12, 2018)

Oh Ike... this is not good , but at least they got it all, thank God. You're going to have a rubbish next few weeks, but once that's done, it's done..

I wish you all the luck in the world with this, and just remember , we're your friends here, and when you think you have no-one to whine to at home, then come on here... we'll just turn off the switch...LOL...I'm joking... you _know_ we'll all be here for you...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 12, 2018)

IKE said:


> The doc that is going to work on me the 24th told me that after the surgery he didn't want me doing diddly squat but sit in a recliner for ten days.....total rest to ensure that the graft takes hold I reckon.
> 
> Anyway, I recalled a few minutes ago that I'm scheduled for jury duty on the 29th so I just called the County Clerks office and explained what was going on.
> 
> ...


My fface surgery was scheduled for the Monday before Thanksgiving!! I had then switch my neck surgery (behind my ear) to that day, so I was not sitting there at the table all bandaged up!!
.


----------



## peppermint (Oct 13, 2018)

My prayers for IKE....(My husband had Cancer Surgery last November)....


----------



## terry123 (Oct 13, 2018)

Prayers here too for Ike.


----------



## IKE (Oct 15, 2018)

I really appreciate all the well wishes and support from everyone.

Not sure if it's good or bad but my surgery got bumped up today from the 29th to this coming Thursday the 18th at 9:30 a.m......my doc probably forgot that he had a golf date on the 29th.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 15, 2018)

IKE said:


> I really appreciate all the well wishes and support from everyone.
> 
> Not sure if it's good or bad but my surgery got bumped up today from the 29th to this coming Thursday the 18th at 9:30 a.m......my doc probably forgot that he had a golf date on the 29th.



I like to get things like this over as soon as possible. I think it's good!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 15, 2018)

Good luck Ike. I'm sure you will be happy when it's all over. Less days to think about it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 15, 2018)

I agree with Ruth and Rose, I'd rather get it over with sooner so I think it's a good thing.  Good luck, hope all goes well.


----------



## hearlady (Oct 16, 2018)

Well wishes IKE!


----------



## C'est Moi (Oct 18, 2018)

IKE said:


> I really appreciate all the well wishes and support from everyone.
> 
> Not sure if it's good or bad but my surgery got bumped up today from the 29th to this coming Thursday the 18th at 9:30 a.m......my doc probably forgot that he had a golf date on the 29th.




Ike, I hope it went well today.   Check in when you can.


----------



## IKE (Oct 19, 2018)

With all the stitches I kinda resemble Frankenstein this morning but the doc told mama while I was waking up yesterday that he felt the surgery went well......of course with any skin graft you just have to wait and see if the moved cartilage and skin is going to bond and not be rejected.

I read back up this thread and I forgot to mention that I switched plastic surgeons the day after seeing the first plastic surgeon, neither mama or I was very happy with the way he came across (his bedside manner) nor were we very enthused about the way he was going to repair my nose by taking cartilage from inside my nose, sewing it inside the hole and then basically skinning my nose and pulling the flap of skin down over the wound......nose, cheek or forehead flaps are a legit way to repair facial cancers and I'm sure he was a well qualified plastic surgeon but we just weren't comfortable with the procedure or him.

We mulled it over that night and the very next day I called and was able to get in between appointments with my regular dermatologist and told him what was going on and he personally made a call to another plastic surgeon that he highly recommended and that fella was able to squeeze me in the next day and after looking at the wound told me that he'd be able to do a regular skin graft (no flaps) which he did yesterday.

Now I've got a bunch of stitches behind my left ear about 4" long where he removed enough cartilage to stitch in and fill the wound, I've got stitches on the outside of the same ear about 1 1/2" long where he removed skin tissue to cover the cartilage and of course I've got a lot of stitches on my nose where everything was sewn in place......I go back in next Thursday the 25th for my first followup visit.

I'm sure he knows what he doing but he didn't cover any of the stitched areas and told me to just keep them well moistened with antibiotic cream for the first two days and then with over the counter Aquaphor after that which is kinda like Vaseline with a couple of other things added but no antibiotics.....I do think that I'll put a dressing of some sort on my nose when I go out in public to keep from grossing people out.

Naturally the left side of my face is tender and throbs this morning and I got very little sleep last night. As opposed to taking the Loritab I was given for pain I'm trying to (and have so far) push through the discomfort and not take the pain pills because I don't like the groggy feeling and constipation that goes along with them.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 19, 2018)

Hope you have a speedy recovery..


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 19, 2018)

oooh Ike, you've really gone through the mill with this one and you're still  so stoical .. It's probably a good thing you changed surgeons or you would probably be in much more pain today than you already are..  I understand about not taking the pain pills unless you really need them , but don't be too much of a martyr will you?

I wish you everything you wish for yourself Ike... get better very  soon...


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 19, 2018)

Ike, I hope your pain ends soon and the procedure is successful! :love_heart:


----------



## Ronni (Oct 19, 2018)

Just finally read this thread.  Yikes!!!!  I hope you're doing OK this morning, Ike. 

 I had a basal cell carcinoma removed from my lower left eyelid back in 2014 and ended up losing over 90% of my lower lid.  That wasn't the original plan, but the cancer went much deeper than they originally thought and they sliced half way down my cheek to get it all.    I lost a a tear duct as well, and they took skin from the side of my eye to help close the gap, so I had stitches running down the side of my face as well as down my cheek.  That surgery is why I wear glasses now because with no lower lid I can't keep contacts in place.  

I get it about the pain pills too.  One of my sons is an addict, he's in recovery now and has been for the past 4 years, but for 15 years before that it was just awful.  As a result, I am VERY careful about taking ANY addictive medication.  I took one hydrocodone pill, and then switched to aspirin.  

I hope you're taking it easy and that you aren't in too much pain.  You're in my thoughts.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 19, 2018)

Ike, please take care and I hope the surgery is successful and your pain subsides quickly.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 19, 2018)

My sympathetic best wishes, Ike.  A half year ago, I had a basic cell carcinoma removed from my nose. Like you, I was also amazed that the dermatologist took one look at the tiny pink spot on my nose and
said, "I want to biopsy that."  I am really impressed by the way a good dermatologist can tell just from a glance which things are harmless and which are not.

Mine was very small, and she got it all with one swoop of Mohs surgery, but I'm also much more aware of how easily these things can pop out on our skin. And I'm being much more careful to stay out of the sun.
(In spite of my avatar.)


----------



## C'est Moi (Oct 24, 2018)

How's it going, Ike?


----------



## IKE (Oct 25, 2018)

I reckon I'm doing pretty well thanks for asking....I guess because my ear received more trauma (cartilage removed from the rear and skin removed from in front) it is still extremely more sensitive / tender than my nose where the actual graft is and is swollen to the point that my ear canal is closed and  stopped up.

I'm certainly not trying to second guess my doc but the stitches are supposed to come out this morning at 11:00 (7 days) but I'm almost positive that when I had the first two grafts done on my nose a couple of years ago after having cancer removed, by a different doc, that the stitches were kept in at least 10-14 days

On top of the nose graft he also stitched a about a 1/2" square gauze pad, for added insurance to help hold everything in place I suppose, so I can't actually see the graft but I'm keeping my fingers crossed that the cartilage and skin graft bonded properly to my nose.....even though it's your own bodys tissue sometimes your body will reject a graft and I guess that they'd then have to try again, hopefully when he removes the gauze the skin underneath will be as pink as a babys butt which means that it has gotten good blood flow and bonded. 

Between the front and rear of my ear and my nose there are a whole bunch of stitches that need to be removed this morning......mama told me that she'd buy me lunch afterwards if I'm a good little boy and don't holler and cry too much.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 25, 2018)

Oh Ike, I'm hoping the graft has bonded well and the pain you have will ease as soon as possible! I'm awaiting your next update.


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 25, 2018)

Wishing you the best, pard


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 25, 2018)

Mention to the doctor about the stitches, I think if they need to be left in a few more days he'll be willing to do it.  Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## C'est Moi (Oct 25, 2018)

Thanks for the update, Ike.   I hope all goes well this morning so let us know.


----------



## terry123 (Oct 25, 2018)

Hope your visit went well, let us know!!


----------



## IKE (Oct 25, 2018)

*The graft bonded and is pink !!

*The doctor was out so I had the stitches removed by a nurse's aid and was then seen by my doctors in house RN.

All of the non dissolvable stitches were removed and I'm left with a few dissolvable stitches behind my ear as well as several that run completely through the graft and my nostril.....they told me that the swelling should go away around my ear within a few days but the numbness on the outside ear (side burn area) will probably last two or three months before it starts to tingle and begins to regain feeling.

They told me to keep up with my home care and to keep the graft clean, lubricated and covered for three more weeks especially when I go outside in the sun and a followup visit has been scheduled in six weeks with my doctor.....naturally I was also told that if there was any change in the color of the graft or if I had any other problems or concerns to call them immediately.

I'm very happy with the way the area looks and to be honest it looks better than the opposite side that was done a couple of years ago by a different doctor.

Again I want to thank everyone for all of the well wishes and positive thoughts.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 25, 2018)

Oh that's good news Ike, *phew*, now we can all just hope everything heals as it should


----------



## C'est Moi (Oct 25, 2018)

What great news, Ike!   I'm glad to hear that things are healing nicely.   Take care.


----------



## terry123 (Oct 25, 2018)

Good news, Ike!  So glad for you!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 25, 2018)

Happy to hear the positive news Ike, that's wonderful!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 26, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> What great news, Ike!   I'm glad to hear that things are healing nicely.   Take care.


Ditto


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 26, 2018)

Happy for you, Ike! You must feel so good.


----------



## HazyDavey (Oct 27, 2018)

Glad you're doing well with all you've been through. A tip of my coffee cup to you..


----------

